# gun belt??



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

So what is considered a good gun belt? Are they made differently? or just a normal everyday well constructed belt??


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I like these:

Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters

Yes they are made differently.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Gun Belts & Apparel - products new home - Kydex Reinforced Contour Belts

Bruises my foot when I step on it. Must be good, right?


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

So your saying its probably not something i can go to my local walmart and buy?? 

are they really necessary to carry??


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Holly said:


> Gun Belts & Apparel - products new home - Kydex Reinforced Contour Belts
> 
> Bruises my foot when I step on it. Must be good, right?


carrying my all steel 1911 is a heck of a lot more comfortable with this belt than with anything else


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Many people believe, with good reason, that the belt is even more important than the holster!

In any case, your pistol belt has to be thick and stiff, so your gun-and-holster doesn't sag or move around.
You have to wear it tightly cinched, too, for the same reasons.

Many of the best pistol belts are made of two layers of very thick, very stiff cowhide. Some, as *Holly* and *ponzer* pointed out, are even interlined with stiff Kydex plastic.
There are belts made of a single layer of extra-thick (12-ounce or "skirting") cow/"bull"-hide which will be satisfactory, at least for a while. Nevertheless, my experience dictates a belt made of two layers of oak-tanned cowhide (or "bullhide"-the same thing, really) that is _at least_ 1/4" thick.
A good belt of this kind should cost between $60.00 and $120.00, complete with a strong buckle.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

I just find it hard to spend that much on a belt...Come to think of it, this type of belt would only be needed if using a holster that has belt loops right??

A paddle holster that goes into your jeans can be used with a normal belt, no?

Correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

Beltman makes a good gun belt. beltman.com They are costly but they don't sag with the weight of the gun. Got mine for Xmas, it is starting to show a little fray on he top, but the stitching is good and tight. If I have my pants on I've got a gun on my belt. 

If this has already been covered, my apologies. I didn't read all the posts.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SonnyMorales said:


> ...Come to think of it, this type of belt would only be needed if using a holster that has belt loops right??


Wrong.
The holster-and-gun combination needs the same support, no matter how it is carried.



SonnyMorales said:


> A paddle holster that goes into your jeans can be used with a normal belt, no?


No.
Your "normal belt" will fold over and sag, under the pressure of the weight of the gun-and-holster combination.
The gun will press down upon your hips, and you will begin to ache long before the day is half over.
Do you like being uncomfortable?



SonnyMorales said:


> Correct me if I am wrong..


OK: You're wrong.

Correct me, if _I'm_ wrong: You're going to carry your pistol in a Fobus holster. Right?

Why anyone would spend as much as $600.00 on a pistol, and then carry it in a $25.00 holster on a $5.00 belt mystifies me.
And then this hypothetical person is going to stake his life on this holster-and-belt combination? Foolish at best.

If you are contemplating carrying your pistol in a Fobus holster, keep away from me.
I can relieve you of both the gun and its holster in less than a second, from behind, long before you realize what's happening and long before you have any chance of stopping me.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I never get the quotes to work out over one so I won't try.

YES,you need a real belt,no Wally or fleamarket crap.Yea,it'll work doing the "Wally Walk",but don't.If you have a pancake with a 2lb+/- gun and cinch up a notch,you're good for an hour maybe and you wish you didn't.

I'm oldshool with leather,a good double thickness belt is it.Beltman builds them that way but his belts are a touch wider than most,which comes from the base leather thickness that's laminated.Unless he's changed,a Milt Spark's rig may or may not go on depending on the loop style on the holster.I got one from Al at A&G Leather for $70,right there with beltman.

Normal jeans and the like run 1 1/2 loops,you can cram a 1 3/4 through but don't.A good 1.5 and holster with the same loops doesn't move with over 3lbs of a holsterd steel Commander and holster.When you go to Safariland and a few others,their standard belt cut is 1 3/4,there are some good designs but you aren't going to be wearing Levi's and it not move around on you.

Physically try it if you can,buying on speculation is why you will end up with a pile of holsters like a few,or alot of us.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

SonnyMorales said:


> So what is considered a good gun belt? Are they made differently? or just a normal everyday well constructed belt??


Sonny,

Fobus holsters are junk and can easily be defeated. do yourself a favor and invest in your safety. Get a good gun belt and a good leather holster designed specifically for your gun.

Here are some links:

http://www.abetterbeltusa.com/the-ultimate-belt-dual-layer-gun-belts/

http://tuckergunleather.com/hf1.html

http://www.theoutdoorstrader.com/showthread.php?t=62797&page=2

http://www.looperlawenforcement.com/looper-reinforced-holster-belt.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

(Sonny never wrote that he was using a Fobus—it was purely my assumption, based on one small piece of information.)


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys.

out of curiousity, why so much hate towards Fobus? are they proven to be that bad? Wish I would have know before ordering lol

I will look into all those belt options...thanks for the input guys


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Fobus Holsters:*
It's not "hate." Maybe it's more like "disgust."
Rigid Fobus holsters are held together with the minimum number of small rivets. The ones at the holster's top edge, that hold the pouch to the paddle or belt-loop, are very easily defeated by means of a sharp upwards twist. Someone can come upon you from behind and snatch your gun, holster and all, before you have time to react.
Swivelling Fobus holsters add a screw that easily loosens. When the screw loosens, the holster rotates, and flops out of position. This makes both carry and presentation quite difficult, and it's something you shouldn't have to deal with, when you're trying to save your life.
All Fobus holsters are noisy. When you draw a pistol from a Fobus holster, there is a significant "clack." If you wish to access your gun stealthily, you can't.

And, of course, there's the "economics" question: Why would anyone carry a $600.00 gun in a $25.00 holster? Such a holster will not properly protect the gun, nor will it deliver the weapon to your hand in a consistent, dependable way. It's like trying to use a $5.00 belt from Target or Walmart to support your pistol: It just isn't up to the job.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

Steve

I see what you mean now. In a way I guess its a good thing my gun isnt $600 , more like a xmas gift, and even that not a very expensive one. But being its my first handgun I wont complain 

Though I am in the market for a new one and will be sure to get a quality holster for it..


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a bull hide belt from Bullhidebelts.com. It is two layers thick. Each layer is of bull hide (which is tougher than cow hide), and it measures a full 1/4 inch in thickness. It is 1-3/4" wide.

But despite the toughness of the belt and the width and thickness after just a few weeks it was no longer straight but had curved to fit my body. I wonder about the kevlar belts. The curve has to be "universal" and cannot be correct for all bodies. I would choose a leather only belt. They cost about $50.00 and will last for years.

And unlike holsters, you won't be wondering if the next one will be better (just watch your weight).


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

That eventual curve is natural with a leather belt that Packard mentioned,personal built in comfort.Belts and holsters need a break-in period to your body shape,if you get something super rigid it will screw with you forever.I bought a Sparks quality holster from Tim at TT gunleather,I inserted the gun and had to place it between my feet to snatch it back out.The gun litterally clicked into place,and after a good hundred insertions watching tv I still couldn't draw out of it on the belt.I wrapped it in a baggie(the gun inserted) for a day and still tight,put a double wrap of wax paper and 12 or so hours later it was close enough to throw back on the belt and do some real draws.I can stand on my hands if I could and the gun is going nowhere,but I can snatch it right out-no snaps,thumb breaks,just pure boning of the leather.Best holster I have and I've never spent a buck 40 for leather in my life,a belt 1/2 that price is worth it's weight in gold.You may sell the gun and holster,but the belt is forever.A good one almost works as a backbrace if you're getting to that age too.Plastic is fantastic,but quality still costs,there's no cheap way out in the general sense.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It does my heart good to see people advocate for buying good holsters and good belts. Someone said why spend good money on a gun and carry it in a $20 holster on a $5 belt? I believe and am a firm beleiver that you should get quality items to hold and to carry your weapon. It is a matter of saftey, function and comfort. Sure spending less is "cool" but in the long haul it is never the best idea when your weapon is involved. My best buddy will not spend 10 bucks if he find something that looks like "it" for 8 bucks even if it is made in Vietnam and from artifical what ever. It makes me crazy.

He is always comparing his less expensive what ever to my whatever and telling me what a great deal he got. Then it breaks or tears or falls a part and he tells me what a great deal he got on his new what ever. And his is new and mine is old. Wash rinse repeat . 

Thank you to all who said get a good belt and spend the money on the quality! Wise words from wise folks.

RCG


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

When I get my next handgun, which will probably be a ruger sr9c, i will invest in a better quality holster and maybe even a belt, for right now what I have seems to be working fine.

But i do understand that you sometimes do need to pay more for better stuff, especially when it comes to something as important as this.. Thanks for all the input guys


----------



## midlifecrisis (Jul 16, 2011)

Would a military issue LCE be a good gun belt?


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

I picked up one of these and so far love it. Stiff, sturdy, solid and a great price. I have had to saddle soap it a few times now as it was creaking a bit were my crossbreed holster attached. But it has been great so far! I Tried a $30 Dickies belt and it didn't make it 3 mos. A Good belt is a must, as has been mentioned, and it really changes the comfort of carrying concealed. While the belt below is inexpensive in comparison to many of the double layer high end belts, it is a very solid item and came recommended by a number of CCW folks.

Amish Belts - Black


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I have looked at the Amish CCW Belt (Single Thickness) for $31 and the Rough Rider (Double Thichness) for $54. Looked at Looper, Tucker, BeltMan, Com-tac and Bullhide as well but came back to these two. As expected, the reviews on thier respective sites say they are each the best belts I could ever hope to out live. 

In your HO and experience, which is the 'best' of them? I have no holster yet, planning on IWB for my Shield 9mm which I'm still waiting for as well. The last decent belt I bought was from Sheplers cost $28 and it's pretty thick, looks like it might last a while but it was not purchased with CCW in mind at all. I just wanted it to hold up a large 18oz solid brass buckle. What-do-ya-know? That's almost a Shield.


----------

